# Tube Diameter SL vs Non-SL...



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

First time poster, long time lurker.

I own a Vamoots standard geo in size 61.5 and have always lusted after the compact version. Well, one came up on ebay (Compact SL) in my size and I bid and won it.

In comparing the two bike frames, the SL version has a thinner tubeset. Not by much, but you can see the difference when holding the 2 side by side.

Does anyone know why the SL versions tubeset is thinner than the standard 3.25 version? I've always loved the waaay oversized tubeset of the Vamoots and was curious why they made the SL version smaller (thinner).

And, if anyone wants to buy a 61.5 Vamoots in standard geometry that just came back from being refinished at Moots (they did an amazing job!) please contact me at [email protected].

I am selling it with a Campy Record headset (new), a pretty much uncut Ouzo Pro fork, Thompson 130 stem in your choice of silver or black and a set of ITM bars (flat top style) in size 46 end to end.

Again, please contact me at [email protected] if interested. I have lots of high rez photo's for interested parties. 

Thank you all in advance for answering my tubeset questions!

Steve


----------



## senna67 (Nov 22, 2005)

Local399 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> ...


AFAIK,
for large frames tube diametre is 1 1/2" and 1 7/16" for regular and SL, respectively. I do not know how this changes with medium and small sizes.
Cheers
Francesco


----------

